
GitHon: Build Beautiful Books Using Markdown or AsciiDoc - miles
https://github.com/githon/githon
======
zelphirkalt
Isn't there a huge difference in expressivity of markdown and asciidoc? How
does the tool deal with that?

~~~
type0
Should be the same way gitbook cli was doing this, depending on the file
extension you could use one or the other.

